# Workaholics: Season 6 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=73569[/img] 
*Title: Workaholics: Season 6* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*78




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=73577[/img]*Summary*
“Workaholics” has been a sort of an acquired taste for me. The first few seasons were INCREDIBLY crass and vulgar, to the point that I actually didn’t really find much humor in the over the top druggie comedy shtick. The loosely themed vignettes were cobbled together with very little sense of structure and just meandered from scene to scene getting crass laughs. As the series matured it started changing. First the series started to get a little more structured with its plot points. Episodes started to have one major theme, and the punchlines came at the end of the series rather than all throughout. With season 5 I noticed a distinct restraint in the vulgarity department as well. I don’t know whether it was because they ran out of things to say, or whether it was a change in marketing, but it was a welcome addition, as the random nudity and over the top language got a little bit annoying. 

This season we’re back again with Anders (Anders Holms), Adam (Adam Devine) and Blake (Blake Anderson), three weed smoking roommate slackers who work at a telemarketing firm. Or at least PRETEND to work (being that they try to work as little as possible and just smoke as much weed as they possibly can). Right off the bat they’re transferred to a new “power selling” branch of the company and while there are whipped into shape by the aggressive , and somewhat out of left field, techniques of JP Richmond (played by comedian Dane Cook). After a scam to beat their old boss, Alice (Maribeth Monroe), the crew ends up right back where they started. Bums who sit around and smoke too much and work too little.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=73585[/img]Highlights of the season include Blake trying to get into a drug ring as an undercover narcotics detective, Adam pretending to be a Meth head in order to get into a magazine article, and Jillian Bell showing up as the crews crazy cat lady in a pet adoption story gone wrong. If you’re a fan of the series randomness, don’t worry, the series is just as crazy as ever. Thankfully it’s just a little more focused with episodes that revolve around one single plot vs. crazy little sketches that don’t really tie together much. We have everything from opening up a casino in the guy’s house (with disastrous consequences) to messing up an entire museum in the process.

While the guy’s interactions are always funny, some of the best moments come from the guest stars. Dane Cooks is absolutely hilarious as the high powered executive JP (who happens to be Alice’s Ex), to Liam Hemsworth (Alice’s NEW boy toy), and Andy Dick playing a method actor turned homeless bum who aids in Blake’s take down of a drug kingpin (entirely by accident). This is easily the most finely tuned season of the show, but sadly it’s not as filled with guest stars as the previous seasons. It seems to be a fan hit, though, as a seventh season is fully contracted and expected to start soon. Something I will have to check out as quickly as possible





*Rating:* 

TV-MA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=73593[/img]Season 6 is a slight disappointment to me. Not because of the encoding, but rather because Season 6 is the first season of "Workaholics" that isn't out on Blu-ray. All previous 5 seasons had been release on Blu-ray up until this point, but Paramount seems to have decided that the series isn't selling well enough to warrant a 1080p encode. Still, the series is shot digitally in the 1.78:1 aspect ratio, as is the norm for modern television shows, and the resulting image is quite pleasing. It has a slight smooth look to the picture, almost resembling a documentary style at some points. There’s a few moments of banding in the background, but overall the image very rarely loses form with excellent facial detailing and beautiful looking wide shots (which the show doesn’t have too many of). Black levels are impressively black and showcase some fine shadow detailing and the disc itself seems to be free of any compression artifacts (besides the mild background banding). A very solid showing from Paramount. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=73601[/img]The 5.1 Dolby Digital track is a decent track, but not one that's going to wow the listener. It tends to be a bit front heavy and and focusing mainly on the dialogue. It's not a knock on the show or the track, but rather just a byproduct of being a dialog intensive show with little in the way of explosions or other immersive effects.. The surrounds were used VERY sparingly and usually only for the score or a few ambient noises. The dialog is crisp and clean as usual, with solid vocals and no distortion anywhere in sight. LFE use is mild, giving some weight to the sequences, but not a wild amount, just enough to bump the activity light on my amps a little. Overall a very good track, albeit slightly thinner than the previous Dolby TrueHD offerings from season 5 backwards.






*Extras* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=73609[/img]• Behind the Scenes of the Trailer
• Deleted Scenes
• Bloopers
• Drunkumentary on All Episodes









*Overall:* :4stars:

“Workaholics” has actually grown on me quite a bit, and the more toned down nature of the show has given me a newfound enjoyment when watching the 10 episode series. Anders, Blake and Adam can be a hysterically funny group of guys when they aren’t being so overly crass as to be offensive (think earlier seasons), and the constant stream of comedic cameos livens up the show quite a bit. Not to mention that the series has evolved and changed from random sketches to each episode having its own complete arc. Despite moving to the DVD only format for the time being, Season 6 manages to look quite nice in the audio and video department, and the drunkumentary featurette is hilarious. Recommended.


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Blake Anderson, Adam Devine, Anders Holm
Created by: Blake Anderson, Adam Devine, Anders Holm
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital 5.1
Studio: Paramount
Rated: TV-MA
Runtime: 210 Minutes
DVD Release Date: June 21st, 2016



*Buy Workaholics: Season 6 On DVD at Amazon*



*Recommendation: Recommended​*
​

More about Mike


----------

